# Thinking Vintage Certina & Givenchy



## Zulu- (Dec 17, 2010)

What's good guys, came up on this pair -- liquidating an estate. Don't care much for the Givenchy. Tell me about 'em.





































reads:

Stainless Steel back

Givenchy LIFE

Royal Sport mfg. & dist. by J.B. Tech. SA.

Water Resistant 3ATM.

Thanks.


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

Certina's are good. It might even have a solid gold case. The case markings must be inside.

The other one is crap.


----------



## Zulu- (Dec 17, 2010)

Figured. There are numbers on the back on the Certina, didn't realize.

23039 9

160017

So that Givenchy is worthless? Could you ~date it?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Im afraid the Givenchy is pretty worthless, probably less than 10 years old, the Certina is much more valuable, as has been said, it may be a solid gold case or at least gold filled, loose the horrible expanding strap and put on a good quality leather one and it would look so much nicer.....


----------



## Zulu- (Dec 17, 2010)

jasonm said:


> Im afraid the Givenchy is pretty worthless, probably less than 10 years old, the Certina is much more valuable, as has been said, it may be a solid gold case or at least gold filled, loose the horrible expanding strap and put on a good quality leather one and it would look so much nicer.....


Not sure what worthless means with these watches, should I huck it for $25, $200, $5? lol

How can I find out more about the Certina? I'll definitely be keeping that, just would like to know more about it and its value.

That's funny you said that about the band, second person to complain about the expanding bands. Usually I agree, but I think this one looks sharp. I assume it isn't an original band? On the inside of the band each links reads: Speidel pat. 2 689 450


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ummm $50 to a really motivated buyer? That said, I might clarify, its pretty worthless to anyone who has half a interest and education in watches, you might find someone who falls for the name...

As for the Certina, find out if its a solid gold case, and maybe take it to a competent watchmaker / mender who can have a look at the movement and see if it has any serial numbers, I dont really know what else you can say about it..

Speidel is a generic strap maker and almost certainly not original but may be of the period..


----------



## Zulu- (Dec 17, 2010)

Ha $50 it is.

Well thank you for all the information, will definitely report back when I find out more.


----------



## 86latour (Jun 3, 2010)

$50 should be very achievable on fleabay, some label lover will buy it but certainly not a watch enthusiast !!

Givenchy is part of the LVMH group.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

be careful there are fakes of those Givenchy's around


----------



## Zulu- (Dec 17, 2010)

pg tips said:


> be careful there are fakes of those Givenchy's around


I would be very surprised if it were a fake. The owner was the first and only owner and had had it for some time (unsure how much, never met the man only knew his wife who succeeded him).


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

ah well that's OK if you know it's history


----------



## Zulu- (Dec 17, 2010)

pg tips said:


> ah well that's OK if you know it's history


Took them in today and the Givenchy is a fake! I should have delved more into it as I don't know what exactly showed it to be that, but the jeweler told me after a careful glance. As for the Certina, it is a gold case, MANUAL wind, excuse if I said Auto before...having it cleaned up and then I guess I will have it appraised. The shop I was at seems to have really no understanding of watches as far as collectibles go (told me it would only be valued for the gold).


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> (told me it would only be valued for the gold).


Sadly he is probably correct, thats where most of the value is in it.... if it was just a gold plated case then its value would be maybe upto $150 on a very good day, although Certina is a good brand, there are so many gold plated watches from that era knocking around, this ones value to most people will be the gold value , you may find someone who appreciates it will give a bit more to save it from the furnace.... Theres a topic around here somewhere on the subject.....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Zulu- said:


> Took them in today and the Givenchy is a fake!


Just goes to show!


----------



## Zulu- (Dec 17, 2010)

pg tips said:


> Zulu- said:
> 
> 
> > Took them in today and the Givenchy is a fake!
> ...


Yeah, it's funny, I only found out how frugal the original owner was at that moment.


----------

